# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Σουλτανίνια γενιά νο2!

## Destat

Καιιιιι τόσο υπέροχο ζευγαράκι που είναι αλίμονο να μην υπήρξε δεύτερη γενιά!   :Love0020: 


*Απο αρχές Ιανουαρίου*, ξεκινήσαμε διατροφική προετοιμασία, καθημερινά είχαν καθαρό εμφιαλωμένο νερό, καθαρή τροφή (το μείγμα για παραδείσια της Manitoba), χορταρικά ανα δύο μέρες (ζωχό, ταραξάκο, φύλλα πατζαριού, φύλλα απο ρεπανάκια, μαρούλι και φύλλα μπρόκολου), αυγοτροφή μέρα παρά μέρα σχεδόν με σπιρουλίνα, με γαρίδα και με γύρη ως βασικά συστατικά. Επίσης, στο νερό χορηγήθηκε υγρό ασβέστιο και πολυβιταμίνη ,απο 4 μέρες το καθένα, για ενίσχυση των γονιών και αποφυγή δυστοκίας, μιας και ήταν η πρώτη γέννα της μικρής.


*Απο αρχές Μαρτίου*, τους έβαλα φωλιά πλαστική για καναρίνια και για υλικό φωλιάς βρασμένη και στεγνωμένη λινάτσα, κοκοφοίνικα και βαμβάκι! 



Το ζεύγος πανέτοιμο για την αναπαραγωγή!



Στην πορεία όμως, καταλάβαμε πως ο Κουμπής είχε μια έφεση στην κατασκευή φωλιάς! ίσως παλιότερα που δεν τον είχαμε γνωρίσει, να είχε σπουδάσει αρχιτεκτονική! 
Αρχικά γινόταν κάπως οβάλ..



στη συνέχεια κάπως αναμαλλιασμένη θα την έλεγα, με ανομοιόμορφο σχήμα..



και στο τέλος ένας ωραιότατος πύργος! για να μην βλέπουμε τί γίνεται μέσα εμείς οι κουτσομπόλιδες!




όπως το καταλάβατε, δεχόμαστε παραγγελιές!  :Evilgrin0010: 


*Το Σάββατο στις 11 Μαρτίου* είχαμε το πρώτο μας αυγό, στις 12 το δεύτερο, στις 13 το τρίτο και στις 14 το τέταρτο! Απο το τρίτο αυγό ξεκίνησε ήδη να κλωσάει σε πιο σταθερούς ρυθμούς.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό να γεμίσεις τσιριτρόνια όμορφα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Καλή αρχή στο ζευγαρακι!!!! Να πάνε ολα καλά και να γεμίσει το κλουβί με μικρές " κόρνες"!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αρχιτέκτων μπορώ να πω!!! Φέρτον και σε εμάς να πάρουν μαθήματα!

----------


## Destat

Στις 25 Μαρτίου μας έκανε το πρώτο μωράκι την έκπληξη, στις 26 το δεύτερο και στις 27 το τρίτο και τελευταίο, το άλλο αυγό μας δεν έσκασε ποτέ. Το μεγαλύτερο είναι γκριζάκι και τα άλλα δύο είναι λευκά!








και μεγάλωναν..και τα τάιζαν...κι εγώ όλο και πιό περήφανη!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καταπληκτικό.........   :eek: Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ μια ωραιότατη φωλιά για τις ροζέλες μου  

Πόσο πάει ????????  :rollhappy: 

Με το καλό να ξετσουμίσουν τα μικρά......... Πολύ ωραίες φωτό

----------


## Destat

και πάλι μεγαλώνανε..και πάλι τα χάζευα με τις ώρες...γεμίζανε πουπουλάκια, δυναμώναν οι φωνούλες τους, άνοιγαν τα ματάκια, έτρωγαν με τα κιλά και κατακουτσουλούσαν τον τόπο!  :Party0011: 











ο καλός μας ο μπαμπάς!



η καλή μας η μαμά!





Μέχρι που στις *11 Απριλίου* βγήκε το πρώτο μικρό μας απ τη φωλιά, 18 ημερών!  :Anim 19:  έγινε μεγάλο παιδί πιά!





*Συμπεράσματα. 

Είναι η πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή με ζεβράκια όπως και του ίδιου του ζευγαριού..Με έκαναν απίστευτα περίφανη, η μαμά με εντυπωσίασε με τις ικανότητές της περί ταίσματος και εξυπνάδας, ενώ ο μπαμπάς περι προστατευτικότητας και στοργής! Είναι άψογο ζευγαράκι πολύ αγαπημένο, τα μικρά μας απίστευτα όμορφα!
όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες, το μικρότερο μωρό, ήταν κάπως υποανάπτυκτο σε σχέση με τα μεγαλύτερα αδερφάκια του..γι'αυτό και την τελευταία εβδομάδα χορηγήσαμε καρνιτίνη στο νερό τους και υψηλότερης θρεπτικής αξίας αυγοτροφές, όμως ενώ πήγαινε τόσο καλά, σήμερα το πρωί το ''χάσαμε'' δυστυχώς..
Τα άλλα δύο έχουν βγει απ τη φωλιά, αναμένετε φωτογραφίες..όλα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα τελικά, στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ, αλλά αφού τα υπόλοιπα δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν καλά, δεν έχω παρα μόνο να συνεχίσω να προσφέρω ότι είναι δυνατόν καλύτερο γι αυτά! Εύχομαι να συνεχίσουνε όσο καλά άρχισαν όλα και να μην έχουμε ξανά τέτοια απώλεια, δεν το περίμενα καθόλου..
Αυτά τα νέα μας!*

----------


## Soulaki

Πραγματικά, πολυ ομορφα πουλακια, υπέροχοι γονείς, αλλα και εσεις, άψογοι, και ενημερωμένοι.
Τα μωράκια σας, θα έχουν τα τελεια χρώματα των γονιών, και ευχομαι, να τα χαρείτε, και να γεμίσετε φωνούλες.....

----------


## xrisam

Αχου τα Σουλτανινια είναι τρέλα!!! Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω!!! Τους γονεις, τα νινιά, την φωλιά... :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi: 

Κρίμα για το μικρό, σίγουρα έκανες ότι μπορούσες...Καλή συνέχεια στα κουκλάκια και το ζεύγος και σε εσένα Αθηνά!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τρελάθηκε ο γιος μου μόλις τα είδε. Μα είναι σούπερ φατσουλες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ για όλα τα καλά σας λόγια! Τα μικρά μας μεγάλωσαν και μετακόμισαν μόνιμα στην βιλίτσα τους, δεκτά σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις!*  ::  ::  ::  



~το κοριτσάκι μας~   :BumbleBee: 



~το αγοράκι μας~  :: 



~ το ζευγαράκι Κουμπής & Μόνα = love for ever ~  :Love0001:  έχουμε λιώσει απ'τα χάδια απ ότι βλέπετε!



~ μια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία μετά το μπάνιο στο βασιλικό μας τζακούζι~  :Character0005: 



~ τα εξημερωμένα μας μωρά, ατρόμητα κι όμως! ~



και η αγαπημένη κούνια και των δύο ~ βρε τί πάθαμε να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε για ένα κούτσουρο κάθε βράδυ ποιός θα κοιμηθεί!

----------


## Destat



----------


## Efthimis98

Μας αποζημίωσες για τα καλά με το φωτορεπορτάζ. Πολύ περιποιημένα και άνετα. Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι.  :Big Grin:  Τι παπαγάλοι, ζεμπράκια!

----------


## Destat

χαχαχα σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη! λες ε? άργησα αλλά σας τα έδειξα τα καλούδια μας! τελικά είναι τα πιό απροβλημάτιστα πουλιά που είχα ποτέ, εύκολη συντήρηση, εύκολη αναπαραγωγή και μπορώ να τα ικανοποιήσω εύκολα πάλι (απο θέμα χώρου, τροφών, παιχνιδιών κτλ) 
πράγματι λοιπόν ξεπερνούν σε πολλά πράγματα τους παπαγάλους..μέχρι και έντονο χαρακτήρα και εξυπνάδα έχουν! 

*θα σας αποζημιώσω και με τους παπαγάλους δεν αργώ..

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν.Εχω ξετρελαθει με τα χρώματα τους.....ειναι ολα πολυ ιδιαίτερα.
Την φωτογραφία,δε, με τον Κουμπη, και την Μόνα, να την βάλετε στον διαγωνισμό.
Η βίλα, μούρλια......άρχοντες τα εχετε. Και μου έκανε πολυ εντύπωση, το οτι τρώνε από το χέρι σας......δεν φοβούνται καθόλου.
Αυτο στο γλαστράκι, τι ειναι?

----------


## Destat

Σούλα μου το γλαστράκι είναι περισσότερο για ντεκόρ, αλλά το τσιμπάνε πού και πού τα φαγανά μου, είναι θυμάρι!  :: 

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! χαίρομαι που σου άρεσαν, στον επόμενο διαγωνισμό κάτι θα βάλω αν προλάβω, θα σε θυμηθώ!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλέ Αθηνούλα, τι κουκλιά όμορφα έγιναν;; Για να μη σχολιάσω που τρώνε και από το χέρι σου τα γλυκάκια! Η Μόνα έγινε Θεσσαλονικιά και βρήκε τον έρωτα, να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους!!

Υγ. Επέστρεψε μου να σου κλέψω την ιδέα για τη κούνια, πολύ μας άρεσε  :Happy0064:

----------


## Destat

Είδες πόσο γρήγορα μεγάλωσαν κι ομόρφυναν!? η Μόνα άσε..όλο έρωτες με το αγόρι μας! χαχα

Εννοείται , σου ''επιστρέφω'' να κλέψεις την κούνια μας!  ::  θα την καταευχαριστηθούν τα ζεβράκια! τώρα που έριξα μια ματιά, εκεί κοιμούνται τα δικά μου!

----------


## xrisam

Αχ θα τρελαθώ με τα μπουμπουκάκια σου Αθηνά!!! Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω!!

Κουκλάκια όλα, φτου τους!! Παπαγάλους τα έχει κάνει!! :: 

Το κλουβι είναι άψογο ούτε διακοσμητή να πληρώνατε!! Καλά το γλαστράκι στην ταίστρα -κουμούτσα είναι φοβερή ιδέα!! Και έλεγα τι να κάνω την παλιά ταίστρα του Ξέρξη.

ΥΓ Φυλάξε μας κανα βουλάτο πουπουλάκι φιλενάδα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γκούχου γκούχου.... επέτρεψε εννοούσα  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είπα να μη σε αφήσω παραπονεμένη μιας και μπήκα άσχετα αν μιλάμε εβδομαδιαία χαχαχα 
Ζουμπουρλούδικα , χρωματιστά και μεταξένια τα μικρακια !!! Τα λατρεύω ..  :Love0001:  δε ξέρω ποιο είναι πιο όμορφο !! 
Το κοριτσι ή ο αρχέγονος πρίγκιπας ;; χμμ θα δείξει !!! 

Τα κλουβιά σου , παιγνίδια σου και φωτογραφίες σου ξέρεις πόσο αγαπάω !!  :Love0033:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι όμορφη οικογένεια! 
Μπράβο σου. Και τα 2 μικρά πώς τα κατάφερες και σε εμπιστεύονται;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

Χρυσουλίνι μου ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύυυ! κι εγώ παλιά ταίστρα έβαλα για γλάστρα, μια χαρούλα θα κάτσει το φυτό αν κάνεις κανα δυο τρύπες απο κάτω για αποστράγγιση!
 * τί πουπουλάκι βρε? στείλε μήνυμα! 

Κωνανή χαχαχα γλώσσεψες τη μπέρδα σου! 

Μάριεεεε όχι που δεν θα τα ξανα έβλεπες! αφού είναι χάρμαα και δεν μπορώ να διαλέξω λέμε! ευχαριστούμεεε πολύ πολύ για άλλη μια φορά!

Μαργαριτούλα ευχαριστώ πολύ! εύκολα είναι τα μικρά, όταν βλέπουν το κεχρί λυσσάνε! τα μεγάλα μας κάνουν τα δυσκολα, αλλά πού θα πάει..η Μόνα ήδη έκατσε, ο κύριος Κουμπής είναι φοβήτσος!

----------


## Destat

Χέιιι καιρό έχουμε να σας δείξουμε πώς μεγαλώσαμε! Γίναμε πια 4 μηνών και κάτι ,ολόκληρα πουλάκια! Περάσαμε την πρώτη μας πτερόρροια και τώρα ξανα περνάμε μια μικρή,ελπίζουμε και η τελευταία..    :Evilgrin0032: 
Ο Κουμπής και η Μόνα πια ξεκουράζονται, τα μικρά μας ο Μπαλόκης και η Νανούκ όλη μέρα παίζουν και κυνηγάνε τη μαμά τους και η όμορφη Σαλώμη που υιοθετήσαμε μπας και γίνει ζευγαράκι με τον μικρό μας αρσενικό ,έμεινε μόνη κι ανεξάρτητη γυναίκα μιας και ο άλλος προτίμησε την αδελφή του..κάτι πρέπει να γίνει και μ αυτό, ναι...  :: 

Εδώ το τέρας! έχει γίνει σαν jumbo ζεβράκι..  :Happy0045: 





Εδώ η Νανούκ, το κρεμ κορίτσι μας!




Έτσι κοιμόμαστε τα βράδια..δεν ξέρω για τα δικα σας πουλάκια, πάντως εμείς θέλουμε κουκέτα...



Το τρίο τεκέ.. ο Κουμπής ,η Μόνα και η Σαλώμη που κρατάει το φανάρι..



Και τέλος το κλουβί μας το οποίο κρατιέμαι να μη στολίσω άλλο, αλλά έχε χάρη που χρειάζονται χώρο να πετάνε τα μικρά...ο πάτος είναι στρωμμένος με χαρτί, ζεόλιθο και πελλετ κάτω απο τη σχάρα



*οι φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ πρόχειρες το ξέρω..αλλά θα σας αποζημιώσω !!! το υπόσχομαι!!   :winky:

----------


## ndlns

Ευτυχισμένη οικογένεια! Να τα χαίρεσαι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κουκλάκια όμορφα! Πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα προτιμήσει τη Σαλώμη. Από τα δικά μου κανένα δεν διάλεξε για ταίρι κάποιο αδερφάκι του, όλα ταίριαξαν με μη συγγενικά ζεμπράκια!

----------


## Soulaki

Τυχερά, με τέτοιους γονείς, τα πουλακια.
Στην πένα τα εχετε, μπράβο.

----------


## xrisam

Εγω γελάω τόσο με τις περιγραφες σου Αθηνα!!

Πολύ πλάκα τα μικρά!!

----------

